# Truls Mørk



## World Violist

I was going to go to a Cincinnati Symphony concert in March featuring Truls Mørk playing the Elgar Cello Concerto. I even invited a cellist friend from Texas all the way up here to see it, and she's already bought tickets.

Upon looking at the website again today, though, it seemed that plans had changed. A violinist was brought in as a substitute for Mørk, and figuring it was just a whimsical concert cancellation but wondering why it was done so far in advance.

Looking into it further, it appears that the cellist might never perform again. In April he suffered an infection from a tick bite, and presumably after months of attempts to recover from it, decided to call it quits and possibly put down his bow forever. The tick bite apparently completely paralyzed his left shoulder (or so I gleaned from an otherwise nigh-incoherent Danish internet article translation).

The news deeply saddened me. At least he can still teach, though. You know me, always looking on the bright side...


----------



## handlebar

That is such sad news. I had never read anything about this until now. He is a truly inspiring artist and I have many recordings of his work. Yes, teaching is something he is VERY good at from what I have read. So that will be a good thing for him.

Thanks for letting us know about this.

Jim


----------



## World Violist

I've read still further, from a Norwegian blog, that he's had encephalitis on top of all the tick bites and whatever else there was. Whatever the case, he's been in some serious pain lately. So yeah... really not fair that such great artists are always cut short at more or less their prime.


----------

